# Forcing yourself to look at the world



## corian9 (May 3, 2019)

Obviously the world looks "weird" when you have dpdr. For me personally, objects farther away look way more distorted than those close to me. My question is this, when I notice that I am looking at a scene that looks way more "weird" than usual, would forcing myself to look at it for a while make my DR worse or could it help it get better? I guess I'm looking for both theoretical responses and from people who have actually tried this approach.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Forcing yourself only amplifies stress, and never helped me. Forgetting about the weirdness and using gentle suggestion that there is nothing wrong and you are perfectly fine, with lots of repetition, is much better.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm sorry but that question is dumb. No one can predict if it works or not for a specific person unless that person try it himself/herself, even if there are studies to prove it does. Everyone is different


----------

